# Red Cross Cubing Open 2014 (RCCO14) - Somerset, New Jersey



## Jboogie300 (Nov 6, 2014)

This competition will be held on *December 13th* in Somerset, New Jersey at Franklin Highschool. Proceeds will go toward the American Red Cross. I hope to see you all there!

*500 Elizabeth Ave, Somerset, NJ 08873*

http://union.cubingusa.com/redcross2014/index.php

https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=RedCrossCubingOpen2014

*Events:*

2x2 - 2 rounds 
3x3 - 3 rounds
3x3 OH - 3 rounds (1:00 soft cutoff, 2:00 hard cutoff)
4x4 - 2 rounds (1:30 soft cutoff, 3 minutes hard cutoff)
5x5 - Combined Final (2:00 soft cutoff, 4:00 hard cutoff)
Side Events:

Pyraminx (0:30 hard cutoff)
Skewb (0:30 hard cutoff)


Thecubicle.us will be vending at this competition as well as providing prizes.


----------



## AlexMaass (Nov 6, 2014)

I'm totally going
yay for skoob and pyraminx 
I think I could compete in all events at this competition xD


----------



## DGCubes (Nov 7, 2014)

So excited! I'm definitely coming! I'm just hoping for a good Pyra avg. (sub-6 maybe???)


----------



## theROUXbiksCube (Nov 7, 2014)

Going, anyone wanna trade for a fully lubed and tensioned Dayan+MF8 Special edition Primary colors and or a Fangshi Shuangren both fully broken and lubed and tensioned.


----------



## ComputerGuy365 (Nov 8, 2014)

I'll be there.


----------



## Ninja Storm (Nov 8, 2014)

Tempted to go; will depend heavily on grades going into finals week.


----------



## theROUXbiksCube (Nov 8, 2014)

Another New Yorker!


----------



## Rnewms (Nov 8, 2014)

Exams, 8 hour drive, sleep, 1 hour drive in the morning. I think I can make it.


----------



## Ernie Pulchny (Nov 8, 2014)

I'll definitely be there. It's not too far from where I live in NJ, which makes me happy.


----------



## Matt11111 (Nov 8, 2014)

I might go and compete in 3x3, OH, and Pyraminx.


----------



## Matt11111 (Nov 8, 2014)

I'll take it. If I go, that is.


----------



## Matt11111 (Nov 8, 2014)

theROUXbiksCube said:


> Another New Yorker!



I meant, I'll take it if I go.


----------



## Matt11111 (Nov 8, 2014)

theROUXbiksCube said:


> Going, anyone wanna trade for a fully lubed and tensioned Dayan+MF8 Special edition Primary colors and or a Fangshi Shuangren both fully broken and lubed and tensioned.


 I meant to quote this one. I'll take it. Would you like a tiled Rubik's 3x3 without corners and a Rubik's 2x2?


----------



## goodatthis (Nov 8, 2014)

I'll be there, and I'll be competing in everything except pyraminx. Havent competed in Skewb since Nats, nor have I practiced it since August, so I'll be practicing a bit.


----------



## theROUXbiksCube (Nov 16, 2014)

Matt11111 said:


> I meant to quote this one. I'll take it. Would you like a tiled Rubik's 3x3 without corners and a Rubik's 2x2?



I'll have to double check if I'm actually coming, parents a little hesitant, also which would you like? And what do you mean without corners?


----------



## Thecuber1 (Dec 3, 2014)

I am going! So excited! First comp!


----------



## Thecuber1 (Dec 4, 2014)

Matt Bahner is going! So is Collin Burns! I hope Matt brings his Yottaminx, even though he probably won't.


----------



## confusedcuber (Dec 4, 2014)

I think people should be oblidged to solve their cross on red.


----------



## AlexMaass (Dec 4, 2014)

Thecuber1 said:


> Matt Bahner is going! So is Collin Burns! I hope Matt brings his Yottaminx, even though he probably won't.



I think he said he would lol


----------



## ComputerGuy365 (Dec 5, 2014)

How many people make the second rounds in events?


----------



## goodatthis (Dec 5, 2014)

Agh, I actually have a debate tournament that weekend that is 20 minutes away from Somerset.


----------



## Ninja Storm (Dec 6, 2014)

wowowowowowowowow gaiz the One-handed national record holder is coming!!!!!one!!!!!!

i'm gonna iflm all his sloves and get his autograph!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11!!!!eleven!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sneaklyfox (Dec 6, 2014)

confusedcuber said:


> I think people should be oblidged to solve their cross on red.



This.


----------



## ComputerGuy365 (Dec 11, 2014)

My goals for comp:

2x2: Make round 2
3x3: Get a Sub 20 average
4x4: Make the Cutoff
5x5: Sub-3 Single
OH: Make Cutoff
Pyraminx: Sub 20 average
Skewb: Sub 15 average


----------



## Ninja Storm (Dec 11, 2014)

I HATE FINALS


----------



## Wooggle (Dec 12, 2014)

I am looking for someone to trade me a Dayan 2x2 or WitTwo type C with stickers for my 3x3 Dayan Zhanchi Stickerless cube.
My cube is like new and I have the original box too, but the box is ripped.
Here is a picture:
http://i.imgur.com/TXtvF53.jpg

Please PM me or email me at [email protected] if you're interested in the trade. I will be at this competition tomorrow.


----------



## AlexMaass (Dec 13, 2014)

Awesome competition had a lot of fun!

anyway

http://www.ifbc.info/

who's thinking what I'm thinking?


----------



## Bob (Dec 14, 2014)

Props to Justin for making sure this competition was well-staffed. This competition would not have finished on time otherwise.


----------



## ComputerGuy365 (Dec 14, 2014)

Yeah. Justin did a great job of organizing and running the whole thing. Great comp, really enjoyed.


----------

